# Wild camp Scotland but where do you get fresh water ?



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Am planning a 5 day highland tour this easter.
admittedly it will be a whistlestop around the key places, but if i am unable to find campsites near to my intended destinations what is the availability of fresh water ?

i have a 120 litre fresh tank, but dont think that would last 5 days.
( not with Debbie as she has just chirped in ! LOL )

it's not that much water she insists.


haven't trawled through the C&C book yet, but before i do, any clues or recommendations ?

intended route is .... gretna, loch lomond, around blair atholl up to aviemore, across the top to aultbea, down through dornie to oban across to berwick, down the east coast to beadnell bay and then home to sheffield.

all in about 1200 miles in 5/6 days but i do like driving !

Mark


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Loxley said:


> what is the availability of fresh water ?


Put your head out while driving :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking, hope you have good weather, Scotland can be stunning at this time of year.. :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

on our 2006 summer tour through Scotland we found quite a few car park toilet blocks having outside water taps. Otherwise, when refuelling, we asked at the petrol station for water, and were never turned down.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You always get a tap in a grave yard as well. Just have a chat with the local vicar.
Amen to that.
Johnny F


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

mangothemadmonk

After your previous posting obout jelly fish I opened this posting with trepidation


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I never worry about getting fresh water or dumping grey water. Grey water can go down a roadside grid as its only washing up water and fresh water can be sought from of loads places even to the extent of buying from a local supermarket to put you on till you find a tap. 
I always worry about where I can dump the Thetford. I use a SOG so no chemicals so it can go down a public toilet but you do get livid stares when you come out from a public convenience with your bog under your arm.
Johnny F


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The C & CC motorhome stopover might be useful - several of the Scottish sites have the facility - you can call in & dump/ refresh and use the showers & other facilities for £5 for up to 3 (?) hours.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thats ok Mike if your in the CC&C so I am led to believe.
Johnny F


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

I did have a quick browse through the C&CC big sites book last night and there appear to be quite a few on my planned route.

As I wanted to be flexible on my intinerary I didnt want to tie myself down to being in a particular campsite at any one time, but given that it will be the Easter weekend, I wonder how busy the roads will be up there.

I have only driven through Scotland twice before and that was to drive direct to Aviemore and stay in a B&B.

Motorhoming beyond a Friday/Saturday night is all new to me this year as my old van just about had enough water for the weekend as I would fill up before I left home.

Thanks for all the advice though.
Will anyone else be doing a Scottish tour this Easter ?

Mark


----------



## highflyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Mark,
I'm just starting to plan for a tour of Scotland (or some of it) in May, so I zoomed in on your post. I remember staying on Blair Athol castle caravan site in a previous life, many years ago, and it was a beatiful spot. Watching salmon doing formation aerobatics was a particular treat - I think that was Pitlochry which again was a beautiful place. I'm looking this time to go up the West coast and back down the middle (you can probably tell this is in the very early stages of planning). One worry is the size of the RV and the choice of route and suitable sites. Any advice or recommendations would be gratefully received.
Richard


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

120 litres..... why not just wash yourself with wet cloths etc. It'll do just as good a job.


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Its hard to guage how long the water will last. I am a 'conservative' camper shower user as my old eriba had a lot smaller tank but would do for a weekend.

But 2 weeks ago, albeit with 5 of us in the van for a weeks snowboarding we were getting through 100 litres every day or so.

Or perhaps my sons and friends were having luxury showers and leaving me with the dribbles !!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a cautionary note, the west Loch Lomond road is a nightmare from Luss northwards. Narrow, windy, potholed beyond belief and no verge just craggy banks itching to bite into your nearside panels. Watch out for oncoming coaches and trucks - they give no quater.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh so true about the Loch Lomond road. A real hassle but no alternative.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wonder how you got on Mark?

With all that driving I'm surprised you had time to use a tank full of water :lol: 

Sue


----------

